# Let's post links to useful information on the internet.



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

...So that there's a list of links to useful information somewhere on the internet.

I'll start.

Where Does Time Go?

http://www.ucc.vt.edu/stdyhlp.html

Brilliant Success Audio Masterclass

TeachPE.com - physical education and coaching information site

Home | Common Dreams

For those who want to know: Reliable information on health, energy, media, war, elections, 9/11, more

http://lifehacker.com/


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

How to make rat poison
How to Make Rat Poison - wikiHow

How to make potassium cyanide
How do you make potassium cyanide? - Yahoo! Answers

Have fun!


----------



## slime (May 21, 2011)

Wikipedia


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Art du Deplacement And Parkour Teaching (A.D.A.P.T)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

These aren't all information. Some are other kinds of resources, but I have been wanting a place to share useful things I find online, and decided to post them all here.


*music stuff:*
Free Nature Sounds Mixer mix nature sounds
Download | MuseScore write music
Online Guitar Tuner tune your guitar
Ableton Live’s Analog: A Synthesizer Tutorial | Ableton Life use a synthesizer
Exercise N°1 - Piano practice with 'The Virtuoso Pianist in 60 Exercises' by C. L. Hanon improve your dexterity on the piano

*nerd stuff:*
Unusual Words use big words
Colemak keyboard layout: ergonomic, fast and easy to learn QWERTY/Dvorak alternative type more efficiently
Web Translation, Online Dictionary, Language Translator learn foreign languages
Rubik's Cube Solution - Petrus Method solve a rubik's cube

*troll stuff:*
Internet Meme Database | Know Your Meme keep up with the latest internet memes
FlipText.net - write upside down type upside-down
Psychology of Cyberspace - The Online Disinhibition Effect understand how the internet affects you
ShadyURL - Don't just shorten your URL, make it suspicious and frightening. make people uneasy
Derailing for Dummies be a total asshole online

*art stuff:*
Color Scheme Designer 3 coordinate colors
Picnik edit your photographs
Free Cloth Doll Patterns make cloth dolls
hitRECord collaborate on creative projects

*spiritual stuff:*
http://www.gregboyd.org/essays/ have a more fulfilling relationship with God
Your Brain On Porn Series: Porn Addiction | Your Brain On Porn break your addiction to pornography
The Process of Forgiving: psychological aspects forgive your enemies
http://www.biblegateway.com/ look up bible passages quickly


*idealist stuff:*
Medical Studies on Circumcision find medical studies against circumcision
http://michaelbluejay.com/veg/natural.html find resources for promoting vegetarianism
Invalidation find information about emotional abuse
Best anti-spanking resources argue against legal forms of child abuse

*practical stuff:*
CouchSurfing - Participate in Creating a Better World, One Couch At A Time find a place to stay while traveling


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Korn Shell (ksh) Programming

My personal favorite shell.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

What Makes People Happy - USA Today

What makes People Happy Over a Lifetime (Long, good, a little sad  ) 

Highlights from the second one because it is quite long...

"What allows people to work, and love, as they grow old? Employing mature adaptations was one. The others were education, stable marriage, not smoking, not abusing alcohol, some exercise, and healthy weight."

"While social ease correlates highly with good psychosocial adjustment in college and early adulthood, its significance diminishes over time. The predictive importance of childhood temperament also diminishes over time: shy, anxious kids tend to do poorly in young adulthood, but by age 70, are just as likely as the outgoing kids to be “happy-well."

"Regular exercise in college predicted late-life mental health better than it did physical health. And depression turned out to be a major drain on physical health. More broadly, pessimists seemed to suffer physically in comparison with optimists, perhaps because they’re less likely to connect with others or care for themselves."

“It is social aptitude,” he writes, “not intellectual brilliance or parental social class, that leads to successful aging.” Warm connections are necessary—and if not found in a mother or father, they can come from siblings, uncles, friends, mentors."

"money does little to make us happier once our basic needs are met; marriage and faith lead to happiness (or it could be that happy people are more likely to be married and spiritual); temperamental “set points” for happiness—a predisposition to stay at a certain level of happiness—account for a large, but not overwhelming, percentage of our well-being. "

"Distortions can clearly serve a protective function. In a test involving a set of pictures, older people tend to remember fewer distressing images (like snakes) and more pleasant ones (like Ferris wheels) than younger people. By giving a profound shape to aging, this tendency can make for a softer, rounder old age, but also a deluded one." _I don't mind this _


----------



## Carmaella (Nov 14, 2011)

Disability Listography http://listography.com/Carmaella/disability_services/resources

Here is my list of free disability services/resources. It's still growing. ...Listography is also a useful website.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

In regards to foot health:

Why Toe Shoes? The Benefits of Toe Separation for Barefoot Feel and Shoe Functionality

Barefoot Training, Vibram Five Fingers and the Evils of Strength Sucking Modern Shoes


----------



## Veisalgia (Feb 17, 2011)

Khan Academy

Need help with math or any of your other classes? That's the place to find it.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Game development resources!

Graphics (and game engines)
Havok
Game Engine Technology by Unreal

General
Welcome to SEGA
SQUARE ENIX Global
Country Selector at Nintendo
insomniac.com/
Naughty Dog


Indie Development!
indiegames.com/
GameDev.net
forums.indiegamer.com/


----------

